# Józef Brzowski (1805-1888)



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Józef Brzowski (born on November 22, 1805 (or 1803 ) in Warsaw , died on December 3, 1888 there) - Polish composer, teacher, conductor, cellist and music journalist.

He studied at the Warsaw Lyceum , then he studied music with his brother-in-law, Karol Kurpiński , and from 1821, harmony with W. Würfl and cello with J. Wagner at the conservatory in Warsaw. He also became fluent in the piano. From 1824 he played the cello in the opera orchestra, from 1827 he was a tutor in ballet and assistant conductor, and in the years 1830-1833 conductor of the opera and ballet in Warsaw. Around 1833 he quit his work in the theater and devoted himself to composition. In the years 1836-1837 he performed in France and Germany . Brzowski gained the opinion of a good pedagogue thanks to the piano successes of his daughter Jadwiga Brzowska-Méjean . In 1857 he became a collaborator of the Musical Movement . In 1861 he took the position of inspector at the Music Institute in Warsaw, and from 1866 he led the piano class for singers. During this period he traveled several times to Brussels , where several of his compositions (2 masses, cantata, Te Deum ) were successfully performed. Belgian successes prompted Brzowski to write an opera about the Flanders hero Jacob van Artevelde entitled Ruvaert Flanders or Brewer from Ghent .

Brzowski's work was controversial, from great recognition to harsh criticism. He has been awarded and honored many times in Poland and abroad, including in Belgium and Spain . After death he was forgotten.


----------



## Joachim Raff (Jan 31, 2020)

Recommended listening:


----------

